# superfatting liquid soap question



## rhiamom (Dec 28, 2015)

I am a new soapmaker, having made 0% superfatted cold process lard and lye soap for laundry detergent, a failed batch of 5% superfatted 80% olive, 20% coconut liquid soap (it separated) and a successful batch of 0% superfatted 80% olive oil 20% coconut oil soap. All using distilled water, no glycerin.

The liquid soap I have made is fine for dishwashing and washing hands at the sink, but it is far too drying for use as a shampoo and body wash. My experience with Kirk's bar soap tells me it is probably the coconut oil causing the drying. 

I want to superfat my liquid soap to make it less drying. I understand I can do this by using sulfonated castor oil, as it is water soluble. My question is, do I add the castor oil into the soap calculator, or leave it out? Do I add it at the beginning, or just stir it in at dilution?


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 28, 2015)

I've never superfatted with sulfonated castor oil, but from what I understand according to Failor's method, it is added to the finished, diluted soap after it has been neutralized, so, I take it from that that it is _not_ included in the up-front soap calculator calculations. 

I superfat my own liquid soaps after dilution with meadowfoam seed oil mixed with PS80 to solubize it into the body of soap. 


IrishLass


----------



## rhiamom (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you! That's what I thought, but I wanted to be sure. Now I just need to order myself some sulfonated castor oil to use.


----------



## rhiamom (Jan 3, 2016)

Update: I am going to try a new liquid soap recipe that simply uses regular castor oil as an ingredient. I will try a basic 8 oz Castor oil, 12 oz Coconut oil, 20 oz olive oil mix. According to my handy soap calculator this should be both more moisturizing, better cleansing, and have a nicer lather.


----------

